# 80% Of Residents In Japan Do Not Want Tokyo Summer Olympics



## WhatInThe (Jan 26, 2021)

80% of the residents in Japan do not want the already postphoned Tokyo Summer Olympics. If they were to proceed measures would include mandatory 'stringent' quarantines and contact tracing for the residents. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/26/jap...r-takeshi-niinami-on-tokyo-olympic-games.html


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 26, 2021)

I would imagine that the Olympics are a terrible burden for the local citizens who aren’t actually involved in making money from them. Have heard of many instances in us Olympics where residents of the community have packed up and moved away for the duration.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> 80% of the residents in Japan do not want the already postphoned Tokyo Summer Olympics. If they were to proceed measures would include mandatory 'stringent' quarantines and contact tracing for the residents.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/26/jap...r-takeshi-niinami-on-tokyo-olympic-games.html


Good to know that wise people still reside on this planet.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 26, 2021)

Every major "sporting" event is having to modify its plans.  Here, it was just announced that if the Kansas City Chiefs repeat their Superbowl win, there will be NO parades or major celebrations in KC.  Last year, when they won, this virus was just beginning to become an issue....but any such events this year could result in a huge number of people getting ill.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 28, 2021)

Who would want an invasion of people from all parts of the world coming to ("party") watch the Olympics?


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2021)

Every host city loses money with the Olympics.......sometimes BIG time.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 28, 2021)

Tokyo already had to downsize the main Olympic stadium because of costs. Just the main stadium was over one BILLION dollars.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ishes-building-stadium-for-2020-idUSKBN1XT0JB


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't see this coming off well if they proceed with the Olympics as scheduled.  They'll either have far fewer tourists (meaning not a great infusion of cash to offset their outlay), or a lot of tourists (meaning a great infusion of new COVID strains).  Talk about a lose-lose proposition.  

Maybe Paris would be willing to give up their 2024 Olympics (or delay them until 2028). Most people in Los Angeles would be thrilled to delay our 2028 Olympics to 2032, or dispense with hosting them altogether.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 6, 2021)

The only benefit the Olympics bring to an area is infrastructure upgrades. Subways & other rapid transit builds as well as highway upgrades. There's also the world class sport facilities, some of which never really get used to their full potential ever again so I don't really count those as a real benefit to most people in the area. 
I wouldn't want to live in a city during an Olympic Games. Total PIA for locals!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPants said:


> The only benefit the Olympics bring to an area is infrastructure upgrades. Subways & other rapid transit builds as well as highway upgrades. There's also the world class sport facilities, some of which never really get used to their full potential ever again so I don't really count those as a real benefit to most people in the area.
> I wouldn't want to live in a city during an Olympic Games. Total PIA for locals!


Total PIA for locals

You got that right. Was near a city for multiple events over the years and just traveling through on a unassociated road, highways etc is brutal. One of the big issue with road blocks is that detour signs/alternate routes are rarely or poorly marked. One day drove and extra 45 minutes and 5 miles because a 1/2 mile stretch of road was blocked for an event the next day with no detour signs. Also had family that lost a week of work because of a VIP visit stage, route was almost a mile way but they shut down so many streets they simply could not do normal business.

 Life goes on outside those stadiums for events many do not give a poop about


----------



## Jeni (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPants said:


> The only benefit the Olympics bring to an area is infrastructure upgrades. Subways & other rapid transit builds as well as highway upgrades. There's also the world class sport facilities, some of which never really get used to their full potential ever again so I don't really count those as a real benefit to most people in the area.
> I wouldn't want to live in a city during an Olympic Games. Total PIA for locals!


I watched a documentary on this showed  that many stadiums/ or event areas built for past Olympics .......... that host cities put so much money into just rotting as the lack of upkeep and no one really used items after the games.....


----------



## MrPants (Feb 6, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Total PIA for locals
> 
> You got that right. Was near a city for multiple events over the years and just traveling through on a unassociated road, highways etc is brutal. One of the big issue with road blocks is that detour signs/alternate routes are rarely or poorly marked. One day drove and extra 45 minutes and 5 miles because a 1/2 mile stretch of road was blocked for an event the next day with no detour signs. Also had family that lost a week of work because of a VIP visit stage, route was almost a mile way but they shut down so many streets they simply could not do normal business.
> 
> Life goes on outside those stadiums for events many do not give a poop about


If you live there, best to rent your place out for some ridiculous amount of $$ and get outta doge for the duration


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Also had family that lost a week of work because of a VIP visit stage, route was almost a mile way but they shut down so many streets they simply could not do normal business.



Traffic is snarled for hours when a US president's route is within ten miles. It's crazy-making.


----------

